# 315 Gallon Community Tank



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Just an update of my 315 tank. Gone with the rays and instead, I added x3 17-18 inch taiwanese mashers, spinibarbus hollandi! ive been wanting these masheers for quite some time! i saw these during my trip to taiwan and loved how active they were. aquamonsters of taiwan sent out a fisherman and got these wild caught and sent to vancouver. they took an entire 60 litre box each! these guys will have to do for my big tank until i have more time for rays again. enjoy!





































315 Gallon Community Tank - September 2012 - YouTube


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

awesome, very nice..


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

You have an amazing looking monster fish!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

those masheers look like missles lol,


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

haha yea they do eh. torpedos lol.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

You are the only guy that have the cleanest tank Mike and that St really stand out.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Those mahseers are gorgeous and the rest of your fish are beauties too!

Are those airstones suctioned onto the back of your tank? They look so much nicer than the big ugly airstone I have that has to be weighed down. Where can you buy them?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks david! i like my tanks clear and free of any debris lol

pamela, you can get those airstones at island pets! i also taped the airline tubing behind the tank so they stay put and even lol. im a bit of a perfectionist...


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> thanks david! i like my tanks clear and free of any debris lol
> 
> pamela, you can get those airstones at island pets! i also taped the airline tubing behind the tank so they stay put and even lol. im a bit of a perfectionist...


Thanks, I'll look for those airstones the next time I'm at IPU.
I can tell that you're a perfectionist, that's why your tank looks so awesome


----------



## ANDYRTG (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi m_class2g.. I'm an old bcaquaria threader. I don't know if you still remember me. I used to have a Red Tail Golden Arowana myself and you used to give me a lot of pointers. It's great to see your Arowana still looking great and healthy. Kinda makes me sad that i losted mine


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ANDYRTG said:


> Hi m_class2g.. I'm an old bcaquaria threader. I don't know if you still remember me. I used to have a Red Tail Golden Arowana myself and you used to give me a lot of pointers. It's great to see your Arowana still looking great and healthy. Kinda makes me sad that i losted mine


i dont recall lol. do you live in richmond as well?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Man your tank is looking great. Your fish all look really well.


----------



## ANDYRTG (Oct 1, 2012)

no i'm in burnaby but when i first got into taking care of my arrowana, you were a great help in proper tank size and food for bringing out the color of my red tail


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

That's the cleanest tank I've ever seen.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Your missing 1 thing to make it complete a Big Tigrinus Cat


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

skrick said:


> Your missing 1 thing to make it complete a Big Tigrinus Cat


yea would be quite nice! ive been just laying low if not id grab that tig already. been so busy lately with school that im not enjoying my fish that much...


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing Fishes and Amazing Tank Bro! I love everything about ur collection ! Really Impressive Bro !


m_class2g said:


> Just an update of my 315 tank. Gone with the rays and instead, I added x3 17-18 inch taiwanese mashers, spinibarbus hollandi! ive been wanting these masheers for quite some time! i saw these during my trip to taiwan and loved how active they were. aquamonsters of taiwan sent out a fisherman and got these wild caught and sent to vancouver. they took an entire 60 litre box each! these guys will have to do for my big tank until i have more time for rays again. enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Even though I like Silver Arowana personally, something about yours I quite like. That black stripe really gives it character. I wish I had room for some nice monster fish.


----------

